# Russian/Polish: кстати, ведь, ну



## tkekte

Moderator note: Split from here.

P.S.: Jak się mówi "by the way" po polsku?  Widziałem variant "przy okazji", ale on mi nie podoba, bo ma go w rosysjkiem, i tam on zwuczy trochy "haughty". Czy nie ma czegoś po prościej?

P.P.S.: "Przy okazji" po rosysjku nie oznacza to samo jak "by the way" po angielsku... a raczej coś podobnie na "if it may happen". Angielsko wyrażenie "at the occasion" po rosysjku jest при случае... a po polsku?

Także rosyjskie słowa jak "кстати", "ведь", "ну"...  Jakie equivalenty dla nich istnieją w polskiem? Pomożcie proszę, z przykładami jeśli można.


----------



## .Jordi.

> P.S.: Jak się mówi "by the way" po polsku?  Widziałem variant "przy okazji", ale on mi nie podoba, bo ma go w rosysjkiem, i tam on zwuczy trochy "haughty". Czy nie ma czegoś po prościej?
> P.P.S.: "Przy okazji" po rosysjku nie oznacza to samo jak "by the way" po angielsku... a raczej coś podobnie na "if it may happen". Angielsko wyrażenie "at the occasion" po rosysjku jest при случае... a po polsku?
> 
> Także rosyjskie słowa jak "кстати", "ведь", "ну"... Jakie equivalenty dla nich istnieją w polskiem? Pomożcie proszę, z przykładami jeśli można.


Po polsku "by the way" to będzie właśnie "przy okazji", oznacza dokładnie to samo.
Niestety rosyjskiego nie znam, więc w znalezieniu polskich odpowiedników podanych przez Ciebie słów nie mogę pomóc.


----------



## tkekte

> Po polsku "by the way" to będzie właśnie "przy okazji", oznacza dokładnie to samo.


Ok.  Zmieszałem się od slowa "sprawdż" sensa którego jeszcze nie wychwaciłem.

sprawdz = check, od bezokolicznika _sprawdzić_.
A *sprawdż*, co to jest? Nie ma go w słownikach.. ale ma w Internecie.



> Niestety rosyjskiego nie znam, więc w znalezieniu polskich odpowiedników podanych przez Ciebie słów nie mogę pomóc.


To było pytanie dla Toma. 
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> [...]Także rosyjskie słowa jak "кстати", "ведь", "ну"... Jakie equivalenty dla nich istnieją w polskiem? Pomożcie proszę, z przykładami jeśli można.


Tketke, dobrze by było, żebyś podał przykładowe zdania po rosyjsku--tłumaczeń może być wiele w zależności od kontekstu.  Mój rosyjski leży i umiera śmiercią naturalną pod zwałami kurzu--nie używałem go przez długi czas, ale spróbuje:
кстати
à propos
a propo (nie jestem pewien czy ta forma jest uznana za poprawną ale wielu Polaków jej używa).
_A propo, co z twoim egzaminem z rosyjskiego, jak Ci poszedł?_

ведь
przecież
_Przecież nie powiem mu, żeby odwalił całą robotę sam._
_Przecież możecie pojechac z nami._

ну
no
_No, jestem bardzo szczęśliwy, że zdaliście ten egzamin!_
_No przecież nie powiem mu, żeby odwalił całą robotę sam._


Tom

PS: jeśli podasz jakieś przykłady po rosyjsku mogą pojawić się (a _może_ powinienem powiedzieć: na pewno pojawią się) jeszcze inne opcje.


----------



## tkekte

Thomas1 said:


> Tketke, dobrze by było, żebyś podał przykładowe zdania po rosyjsku--tłumaczeń może być wiele w zależności od kontekstu.


Naturalnie.. zbierałem się, ale nie miałem czasu odpowiedzieć.



> Mój rosyjski leży i umiera śmiercią naturalną pod zwałami kurzu


Hehe 



> ну
> no
> _No, jestem bardzo szczęśliwy, że zdaliście ten egzamin!_
> _No przecież nie powiem mu, żeby odwalił całą robotę sam._


Hmm... nie wcale zrozumiełem drugiego zdania. Sprobuję go przetłumaczyć na angielski: I'm not going to tell him though, so that he does all the work by himself. Podkorrektuj, proszę.

A propo, w używanie rosyjskiem, "no" mowią kobyle, żeby ona się ruszała.  "Nu" ma to samo znaczenie, ale mowią go człowiekowi. [to "no" jest różnym od drugiego "no", które oznacza "ale". ] 


Tom



> jeśli podasz jakieś przykłady po rosyjsku mogą pojawić się (a _może_ powinienem powiedzieć: na pewno pojawią się) jeszcze inne opcje.


Podawam przykłady:


Ну, иди скорее, а то весь фильм пропустишь!
"Но ведь вот она, доска, а вот он лежит", - настаивал на своем К. [zdanie z powieści "Zamek" Franza Kafki. ]
Это вроде человек, а вот то что такое... [wyrażenia "вроде" i "вот (э)то" mnie także interesują...]
Ну разве так можно? Вы ведь ему все руки повыламываете.
Кстати, я уже десять минут сижу и пытаюсь придумать еще какой-нибудь пример...
Нельзя процессор без вентилятора оставлять, сгорит ведь. [нельзя... też ciekawe, jak by go po polsku przekazać...]
Куда же вы? Ведь главное блюдо еще не готово! [według mnie, to jest klassycznym używaniem "ведь", bo nie można go tu źmienić ani na "же" ani na "потому что"]
Teraz nie przychodzi mi coś lepiej, jeśli pomyślę o czymś jeszcze, go dodam. 

Przepraszam za takie połamane pisanie. :<

Edit: przewidywam że Jana zrobi nowy wątek o problemach przetłumaczenia między polskim a rosyjskim, bo tutaj się rozwija nowy temat...
Edit2: proroctwo się spełniło. :>


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> [...]Hmm... nie wcale zrozumiełem drugiego zdania. Sprobuję go przetłumaczyć na angielski: I'm not going to tell him though, so that he does all the work by himself. PodkorrektujPopraw, proszę.


Hm, pozwól, że przetłumaczę je (a przynajmniej spróbuję) na rosyjski:
_Ну ведь я не прикажу ему выполнять целыю работу сам._
Nie wiem czy to ma jakiś sens po rosyjsku, ale po polsku to zdanie nawiązuje niejako swoją treścią do tego co zostało powiedziane wcześniej (w tym wypadku chodzi o rozmowę dotyczącą wykonania pracy i tego kto ma ją wykonać).




> A propo, w używanie rosyjskiem, "no" mowią kobyle (lepiej klaczy/koniowi), żeby on(a) się ruszała ruszył(a).  "Nu" ma to samo znaczenie, ale mowią go człowiekowi -->kierują je do człowieka. [to "no" jest różnyme od drugiego "no", które oznacza "ale". ]
> 
> 
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> Podawam Podaję przykłady:
> 
> Ну, иди скорее, а то весь фильм пропустишь!
> No idź szybciej, bo przegapisz cały film!
> "Но ведь вот она, доска, а вот он лежит", - настаивал на своем К. [zdanie z powieści "Zamek" Franza Kafki. ]
> "A oto/Przeież to ona, a to on leży" nalegał na swoje/stawiał na/przystawał przy swoim K.
> Это вроде человек, а вот то что такое... [wyrażenia "вроде" i "вот (э)то" mnie także interesują...]
> To tak jakby/Być może to człowiek, a to co (to) takiego?
> Ну разве так можно? Вы ведь ему все руки повыламываете.
> Ale czy/Jak tak można? Przecież powykręcacie mu ręce.
> Кстати, я уже десять минут сижу и пытаюсь придумать еще какой-нибудь пример...
> Przy okazji/Na marginesie/À propos/Poza tym/A tak w ogóle, (to) siedzę już dziesięć minut i próbuję wymyślić jeszcze jakikolwiek przykład.
> Нельзя процессор без вентилятора оставлять, сгорит ведь. [нельзя... też ciekawe, jak by go (raczej to) po polsku przekazać...]
> Nie wolno zostawiać procesora bez wentylatora (ze względu na rym lepiej powiedzieć coś w stylu: bez chłodzenia), (no) przecież się spali.
> Куда же вы? Ведь главное блюдо еще не готово! [według mnie, to jest klassycznym używaniem klasyczne użycie "ведь", bo nie można go tu zmienić ani na "же" ani na "потому что"]
> A wy dokąd? Przecież główne danie jeszcze nie gotowe!
> Teraz nie przychodzi mi coś lepiej nic lepszego do głowy, jeśli powymyślę o czymś  coś jeszcze, to go dodam.
> 
> Przepraszam za takie połamane kiepskie(?) pisanie. :<
> Twoje próby wcale nie są takie _połamamne_.
> 
> Edit: przewidywamprzewiduję,-->bardziej po polsku byłoby: wydaje mi się, że Jana zrobi nowy wątek o problemach przetłumaczenia między polskim a rosyjskim, bo tutaj się rozwija nowy temat...
> Edit2: proroctwo się spełniło. :>


 
Tom


----------



## tkekte

Dzięki Tom, zaraz wyjdę z pieskiem, a potem napiszę nowych pytań. 
Mam nadzieję, że chociaż w takiem prostem zdanii nie się pomyliłem. ^^
(Ale moja nadzieja najpewnie jest pustą... )


----------

